# a dirty bomb from a noob that you wont believe



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

It all started at a herf on day. Ir-13 was looking for a few cigars and offered to buy them from me. I bombed him with them. A week later he came over to hang out and smoke a cigar. He tells me its pay back. I got bombed a 5er but before he left I bombed him back. Once again he comes over and hands me a box because he knew I was looking for some to put in my cooler. Little did I know he was handing me a bombe in my house. Talk about a sneak attack. He did this face to face. Well no he is going down for what he did to my house. I have never seen a bomb like this before. It-13 is one heck of a BOTL please every one bump his RG for me cus I cant any more.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

very nice hit, there is not one cigar there I wouldn't smoke


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a cold-blooded assassin... somebody who can walk up... look you in the eye... then, KA-FLOOIE! :ss

Sounds like you guys have your very own jihad going on. :gn


----------



## rander212 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope you recover from the attack soon!!

Nice hit :tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

nice bomb. you deserve it. i have been thinking about getting the Palio. now, u do not have to think about it.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That is a cold-blooded assassin... somebody who can walk up... look you in the eye... then, KA-FLOOIE! :ss
> 
> Sounds like you guys have your very own jihad going on. :gn


cold hard killer is what he is



vanderburg said:


> nice bomb. you deserve it. i have been thinking about getting the Palio. now, u do not have to think about it.


i used his palio and loved it so i was thinking about getting one now looks like i dont have to. i dont have a B&M close to me and Ir13 took good care of me with this.

if you want to bumb his RG for me hear he is.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1482141&postcount=6


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Told you i would get you back  :gn:mn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet Bomb!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Told you i would get you back  :gn:mn


and you did :tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice one :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice hit:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

All right, guys, no fighting!

Great hit there, Joey. Nice Palio there, too!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dirty and sneaky.

But looking realy good.:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn... I gave out too much reputation today.

That's a hell of a hit... these newbs are dangerous!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

And I've hit ir13's RG one too many times!

One hell of a hit, Joey!

And, glad to see you take it like a man, Rob!

Ted

P.S., hey, Joey... if you're the one that bought out all of Grady's Oliva V Lanceros, I'm finally glad to know who to take it out on!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> And I've hit ir13's RG one too many times!
> 
> One hell of a hit, Joey!
> 
> ...


i didn't buy all of them, just the last 2.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice, guys. Very nice.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> It all started at a herf on day. Ir-13 was looking for a few cigars and offered to buy them from me. I bombed him with them. A week later he came over to hang out and smoke a cigar. He tells me its pay back. I got bombed a 5er but before he left I bombed him back. Once again he comes over and hands me a box because he knew I was looking for some to put in my cooler. Little did I know he was handing me a bombe in my house. Talk about a sneak attack. He did this face to face. Well no he is going down for what he did to my house. I have never seen a bomb like this before. It-13 is one heck of a BOTL please every one bump his RG for me cus I cant any more.


That's one heck of a bomb. Great job!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

How did your arse look when he handed it to you? Very nice selection of smokes. I would smoke any one of those, any day of the week. That Palio will spoil you. Nice Hit indeed.:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> How did your arse look when he handed it to you? Very nice selection of smokes. I would smoke any one of those, any day of the week. That Palio will spoil you. Nice Hit indeed.:tu


:tpd: That Palio will fit your hand like no other. And the smokes are GREAT, too. You SC guys get it :tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great hit Joey! Enjoy those smokes Rob. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ummmmm ... wow


----------

